# عجائب الدنيا السبعة



## mina1 (24 يناير 2007)

1-منارة الاسكندرية
2-الأهرامات
3-حدائق بابل المعلقة
4-معبد ارتميس
5-تمثال زيوس فى أوليمبيا
6-تمثال رودس
7-قبر الموصوليوم


----------



## عمود الدين (24 يناير 2007)

مشكور ياأخونا مينا


----------



## mina1 (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا لردك يا عمود الدين


----------



## timon20080 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

1-منارة الاسكندرية
2-الأهرامات
3-حدائق بابل المعلقة
4-معبد ارتميس
5-تمثال زيوس فى أوليمبيا
6-تمثال رودس
7-قبر الموصوليوم



شكراً يا مينا


----------



## kamer14 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

7-قبر الموصوليوم  ده فين ده ؟:dntknw:


----------



## crazy_girl (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده فى الشارع اللى دنبك
ههههههههههههههههاو
اكيد فى الخريطة يعنى بطلى بقي الهبل اللى انتى فيه ده


----------



## nana25 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

عيب يا بنت يا شرين تقولى على قمر كده يعنى انت عايزه تفهمينى انك مش عارفه انه مش فى الشارع اللى جنبك 

هو فى الشارع اللى وراكى وموقعه على الخريطة

الشمالى الشرقى للغرب الجنوبى

افهموها بقى هههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

فى الاول عجائب الدنيا السبعة على اى اساس 
اذا كان المنظمة السويسرية  قالت مش هناخد الاهرامات بتاعت مصر وهنخليها كعجيبة 8 لكن مش ضمنهما 
وفين كمان صور الصين العظيم 
وكمان فين تاج المحل للهند 
ياريت توضلحنا شوية يا مينا يا حبيبى 
وبس يا بنت يا شيرين بطلى خناق مع اختكى فيرو على الاقل فيرو مش عارفة واحدة 
لكن انتى مش عارفة 9 من السبعة دول مش صح


----------



## mina1 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

*دول العجايب على التصنيف القديم 
اما الجديد معرفش عنة حاجة

شكرا لردودكوا*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

ايه يا جماعة انتو لسة جهلة زي منتم هههههههههه ديه عجايب الدنية السبة القديمة و معظمها انتهي و زال من  قرون طويلة معادا الاهرمات المصرية ربنا يبارك حياتك يا موني مرسي يا جميل علي الموضوع


----------



## mina1 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

*شكرا لردك يا ملك
انت اللى نصفنى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

دى عجائب الدنيا السبعة بتاعت مينا 1 :t33:​


----------



## mina1 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

*طب دية العجايب بتاعتى 
فين عجيبك انت بقى:thnk0001:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

انا ماليش فى السياسة :t33:​


----------



## gift (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

ميرسي ليك يس مش دول كلهم صح


----------



## mina1 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا ماليش فى السياسة :t33:​



*ماهو باين عليكى :kap:*​


----------



## mina1 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك يس مش دول كلهم صح



*دول عجايب الدنيا السبعة القدام
شكرا لردك*​


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

و الله ما   انتوا عارفين اى حاجة........,,,


----------



## mina1 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*



qwertyuiop_4now قال:


> و الله ما   انتوا عارفين اى حاجة........,,,



*الف شكر على ردك
 وياريت نستفيد من خبرتك العظيمة يا عالم يا كبير*​


----------



## fayse_f (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*

تفتكر لسه العجايب سبعه ده كل يوم في الزمن ده في عجيبة
 الرب يرعاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## mina1 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة*



fayse_f قال:


> تفتكر لسه العجايب سبعه ده كل يوم في الزمن ده في عجيبة
> الرب يرعاك ويبارك حياتك



*دية العجايب القديمة
ولكن فى عصرنا دة فية الاف العجايب
شكرا لردك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

mina1 قال:


> 1-منارة الاسكندرية
> 2-الأهرامات
> 3-حدائق بابل المعلقة
> 4-معبد ارتميس
> ...



*شكرا جداااااااااا​*


----------



## mina1 (18 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لردك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

mina1
شكراااااااااا 

جميلة جدااااااااااا


----------



## mina1 (20 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لردك ربنا يباركك​*


----------

